# Question About Strela



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

As far as I know (and this info is a little sketchy as I don't remember/know the full details) Poljot/First Moscow Watch Factory don't actually make Poljot watches any more!

The "Aviator" and "Sturmanskie" branded watches (and presumably the "Strelas" too) are now produced/marketed by someone called Volmax I think, whilst the movement production has passed to a company called Maktime. So, it's entirely possible that the Poljot emblems and logos are no longer stamped on the watches and that "Poljot" as a brand has ceased to be.

But don't take just my word for it, wait for further comment from someone who may have some better information


----------



## Shurik (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi every one

i can t see anywhere on the movement of my new "CTPELA" any engraving of the poljot brand (the little crown)

all i have on the little triangle is P3133 23JEWELS and a serial number but no crown under the spring

is it normal or is Juri L selling fakes with standard 3133 movements

and the engravings on the back are both in russian and english but still no Poljot name

guys i m afraid !


----------



## poljotseikoalphafan (Oct 7, 2006)

rhaythorne said:


> As far as I know (and this info is a little sketchy as I don't remember/know the full details) Poljot/First Moscow Watch Factory don't actually make Poljot watches any more!
> 
> The "Aviator" and "Sturmanskie" branded watches (and presumably the "Strelas" too) are now produced/marketed by someone called Volmax I think, whilst the movement production has passed to a company called Maktime. So, it's entirely possible that the Poljot emblems and logos are no longer stamped on the watches and that "Poljot" as a brand has ceased to be.
> 
> But don't take just my word for it, wait for further comment from someone who may have some better information


I hope your right...or I got a fake Blue Angel from Juri....LOL

Where was the stamp on this movement in the old days??


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

The Poljot crown is next to the balance wheel as this picture from the Photo Gallery shows:










You may find that your movement is marked but that the mark is obscured by the metal edge of the caseback so is not quite visible through the glass. Remember though, I didn't say that the newer movements are definitely not marked, only that it's possible that they're not. I've not looked at the newer movements up close so I don't know for sure.

However, I did a bit of checking this morning. The Volmax website details the "Aviator", "Sturmanskie" and "Buran" range of watches that they sell. I didn't see any mention of "Strela" though. The Maktime website confirms that they now produce the 3133 movement.

Oh, and shurik, just to clarify, the Volmax/Maktime "Poljots" aren't fakes, so don't be afraid


----------



## Shurik (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks gentlemen but i asked this for nothing as i found under the edge of the caseback the little poljot crown and the "made in russia" engravings so the movement is a poljot one !

but for the watch itself all i have is the official (?) poljot certificate and the watch box quite ugly dusty and rusty !

If anyone knows german it could help as the instructions are written in german behind the certificate : "Hinweise zum gebrauch"


----------



## Shurik (Oct 16, 2006)

Ah no "made in russia" after a close look i was wrong but i confirm the poljot crown


----------



## poljotseikoalphafan (Oct 7, 2006)

Shurik said:


> Ah no "made in russia" after a close look i was wrong but i confirm the poljot crown


Yep, I found the Poljot crown too on my Blue Angel... It is at approx. 11 oclock and when viewed this way it is upside down.

What was the last year Poljot made ah Poljot?

DJ


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

shurik said:



> If anyone knows german it could help as the instructions are written in german behind the certificate : "Hinweise zum gebrauch"


Very nice English language PDF (Adobe Reader) instruction manuals for each type of movement can be downloaded from the Volmax website.

poljotseikoalphafan said:



> What was the last year Poljot made ah Poljot?


Not sure. I first heard about it right here in June 2005 (just did a search on the forum to refresh my memory) where it was suggested that it may have been around 2004. Here are a couple of previous threads on the subject:

Poljot Dead? Perhaps Not Just Yet...

1MWF Closed


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

Shurik said:


> Thanks gentlemen but i asked this for nothing as i found under the edge of the caseback the little poljot crown and the "made in russia" engravings so the movement is a poljot one !
> 
> but for the watch itself all i have is the official (?) poljot certificate and the watch box quite ugly dusty and rusty !
> 
> If anyone knows german it could help as the instructions are written in german behind the certificate : "Hinweise zum gebrauch"


I'm afraid my German is pretty poor now but I do recognise that as "guide? to use".









As has been mentioned there are english manuals on the makers websites like volmax or basic text at poljotwatch not that they contain anything you probably don't know.


----------



## Shurik (Oct 16, 2006)

i compared the german text on the back of the certificate and the english one on a russian sales site and it is clearly an instruction manual so no further information about the factory or poljot

the question who did the watch and when ? still remains

after a look to the watch and the certificate it seems that the common brand of poljot is now just "First MWF Kirov" then, depending on the model you ll have anything written on the dial, the crown of poljot engraved on the movement and 1st MWF on your certificate


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Yep, the "First MWF Kirov" is, I suspect, just a historical reference. The factory changed its name to this in the 1930's but subsequently changed its name back again.

After a bit of tinkering, I managed to dig this snippet out of Google's cache of a well-known Poljot sales site:



> The Moscow Watch Factory is no more producing watches with the brandname POLJOT and all models from the 2002 catalogue... are only available in limited quantities of the remaining stocks. So it's the last chance to get the Blancmange, Sputnik, Chronoruss, Cosmos .. Chronos now. Only the 'Volmax' models with Brands Aviator, Buran, *Strela*, Sturmanskie, Romanoff, Navigator are beeing produced from now on


The mysterious world of Soviet/Russian watches is as confusing as ever







I'd give up trying to figure it out and just enjoy the watch


----------



## Shurik (Oct 16, 2006)

You re definetely right !

but i ll ask a russian friend of mine to go directly to moscow's poljot store (the adress is given on their website) to ask for a catalogue we will know at last what watches are still produced .


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Apart from bonafide poljot creations, Mr Juri L has a lot of contacts with the factory/former factory so he seems to have his own 'limited editions' if you know what I mean... mind you they probably are as good original ones.


----------

